# Darn yuppie Canadians.



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/pointofview/2010 ... -wear.html


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well i hope for those who are against a renewable resource that when all the traps and firearms are illegal that they have their homes inundated with skunks, raccoons, mice, rats and squirrels, and that their pets and children get eaten by coyotes, bears, wolves or lions. And their gardens devastated by rabbits, deer. Maybe there will be a little change of heart. And people are wondering why we have so many critters wondering around that we haven't seen in areas, hint hint guys you'd better start dealing with it, because it's only going to get worse if no-one is out thinning them down.

Fur is one of the best resources we have.

xdeano


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What's disturbing about this is the poll....almost 50-50. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow uke:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

X 2 on what Xdeano said!
A by product of immigration run amuck.Sad dam deal.


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Just remember the actors and actresses that belong to peta, are against guns, hunting, etc. While they wear their $bookoo bucks shoes, and wear their $bookoo bucks makeup that probably has some animal products in them. Then think about not paying the big bucks to go to their movies, etc. Spend that money on guns, ammo, hunting. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Mark_ferguson77 (Mar 5, 2011)

That is very very cool & very very nice.
I liked it a lot.


----------

